# Auditory brainstem response (ABR) under anesthesia



## cjsquared (Jun 8, 2015)

I am in need of an ASA code for an auditory brainstem response test done under general anesthesia. The CPT code is 92585 but when crosswalked to ASA, it says ***ANESTHESIA CARE NOT TYPICALLY REQUIRED*** and that obviously does not help when anesthesia IS required due to the patient being an infant. 

Additionally, some say to use code 00120 but the procedure is not ON the ear since electrodes are place on the head, which would make me lean toward code 00300. Does anyone have an answer to the correct ASA code please?


----------



## Awhosely88 (Jun 16, 2015)

*92585*

I am torn between what to use also, some say use 00120 b/c it's the ear, but i see some say 00300.  I really would like to know the answer as well if someone could please help.


----------

